# Shipping soaps and lotion



## Tim Pruitt

I am wanting to know the best methods for shipping. Everyone was using the regional boxes with the USPS - is this still the best method? 

How many bars go in each box? and what's the going price now for the shipping?


----------



## [email protected]

I am still using the USPS flat rate. Small is just under $6 and medium is just under $13. I can fit 4 *items* (soaps/lotions) in a small. It is a pain.Gotta scrunch the soaps in (round) and tilt the lotions. *~* I think I've seen pics of your lotions and, IIRC, we use the same 4oz bottles.


----------



## H Diamond Farms

I use the flat rate also. Same way, can fit 4 items in the small. Medium can hold quite a bit.


----------



## SolsticeSun

I use a ton of those flat rate padded envelopes. If you pay from USPS's website they cost $5.70 to ship. I can get somewhere around 6-7 bars of soap (2x3x1 bars) or up to 4- 8 oz lotion bottles. You do have to order the envelopes from the USPS website but they are so versatile. The other drawback to the envelopes is Paypal isn't set up with them so you have to ship through USPS website. Personally I don't mind but if you have more than a few then it's a bigger pain.


----------



## hsmomof4

I use the regional rate boxes. You have to order them from the post office website, as they do not have them in the post offices for you to just pick up, but it is free to do that. You also must pay for the postage online, print it off, and affix it to the box, but then you can either drop them off at the post office or hand them to your mail carrier. That may seem less convenient, but it saves a LOT of money. Price varies depending on weight and where you are shipping to, but to give an example, the Regional Rate A box is approximately the same size as a medium flat rate box, but will cost me anywhere from about $5.50 to $8.50 to ship. Now, I live smack in the middle of the country, so it is going to be different for me than for someone who lives much closer to either coast (shipping from CA to NY is going to be more than shipping from KS to either of those places), but I can't imagine that it would ever cost as much as a medium flat rate box. When you do the online postage, you can see all the different price options, and the regional rate boxes are always by far the least expensive when I compare them.


----------



## Kalne

I use the regional boxes as well. Unless I'm shipping far....like CA. It's less for me to use a med. flat rate. I worry about shipping lotion in the padded envelopes. I always use a box when shipping lotion.


----------



## NPgoats

I use USPS flat rate and regional boxes. Box "O" is a 7x7x6 bigger than a small flat rate and you can get a lot into it. Yes, it goes by weight but even that (so far) is cheaper than the medium flat rate box.


----------

